
Ask HN: Is there any site or dataset with one word answers to questions - sharemywin
I was thinking an interesting dataset in AI might be a list of questions with a one word or noun phrase answer(s) to the question with source article(s) attached to it. Does any one know of such a dataset?
======
blacksqr
No.

~~~
qbrass
[http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/](http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/)

